# Rotro question



## DubSeelVR6 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Rotor question*

I have a 2003 Avant 3.0Q and my rear brakes were grinding, so I took it into a local shop who has worked on my VWs and Audis for several years now and I trust. 

The whole process was a bit deshevled because I'm using my own parts (my brother-in-law works for a parts store, I can get parts at 50-60% off). 

The parts store put my make/model/year info into the computer and told me there were three different sizes of rotors that fit my car. He asked what sized wheels I had, I told him they were 16" and he gave me a part number. Naturally, every store in a five-state area was completely out and they had to order them from the factory. 

Three days later, I pick them up and take them to the shop....they don't fit. The diameter was correct, but they were too thick.

So here's the rub: is there a way to tell which size I'm supposed to get other than trial and error? I know the guys at the shop are getting tired of taking my car apart and putting it back together again, so the shorter we can make this process, the better off everyone involved will be.

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you not just measure the rotors that are on there? 

Do you have a friendly Audi dealership in your area? They can tell you what size rotors it needs from the chassis number.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

should be 255x10. They are solid rotors so I am not sure why that had so many different size options. Only other rear options I know of for c5's is solid 245's on the early sedans and vented 269's for the 4.2's


----------

